# What is the last new subject you took it upon yourself to learn about?



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

social and managerial psychology
evolutionary biology
epistomological philosophy
interior design and architecture
the banned poems by ovid - the art of love
chinese
poker - yes I actually study it but it's a hobby.
free thought and secular humanism.

(I'm actually studying marketing and finance in university right now so the subjects above are not really related. Sometimes I feel like I'm wasting too much time on random topics of areas of interest.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

RomanticRealist said:


> social and managerial psychology
> poker - yes I actually study it but it's a hobby.
> 
> 
> (I'm actually studying marketing and finance in university right now so the subjects above are not really related. Sometimes I feel like I'm wasting too much time on random topics of areas of interest.


Is your interest more in the many variations on the game and the strategies in playing them or are you interested in peoples' body language, playing psychology and habits and such as well? It seems like you would be based on your other interests and gambling has lots of psychology behind it.

And I don't think one can waste too much time on random topics of interest


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

Both actually for poker. Strategies, betting patterns, probabilities, implied odds and equity, different styles (not different games - I mostly just do NLH), betting ranges etc etc. And I really try to get into my opponent's head. However, I'm not the best on body language, I have problems with relying on my gut instincts for that because it's too subtle and there's too much uncertainty. Looking at betting patterns and hand histories are much better indicators for me when I need to make a hard decision.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Game theory and it's application in business and everyday life.

Started reading a few books about that.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

Mestarious said:


> Game theory and it's application in business and everyday life.
> 
> Started reading a few books about that.


haha, I was watching a whole lecture series of that on Yales YouTube channel last year.

(and I totally forgot about it)


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

I actually learned Tarot, studied astrology, and I am in the process of being well versed on hypnotism, particularly NLP, it's fascinating.


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

I see that everyone else made lists.

During the last five years or so, I have studied/practiced:

Different branches of invertebrate biology.
Everything within my reach on the subject of hallucinogens.
Hypnosis and NLP.
Game design.
Programming (action script and ruby).
Computer graphics.
Mechanisms of national economy.
Rethoric, influence and spin.
Linguistics.
Quite some philosophy.
And probably much more. I don't keep a list.


----------



## Radzell (Mar 3, 2010)

I am working on a facial recongnition app that work with youtube and facebook.


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

Radzell said:


> I am working on a facial recongnition app that work with youtube and facebook.


You are aware of the long term effects of making this kind of technology available, right?


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

Proteus said:


> Since NTs have a huge penchant for being autodidacts I'm wondering what the last subject it was that you took it upon yourself to learn more about or new activity you taught yourself how to do? Was this something you've had an interest in for a while or did it develop on a whim, and what were your motivations for delving further into it?


Well, personality typing is my latest...which is why I am on here. 
Recently...well, I got really into learning about audiophile headphones and amps. Before that, it was Linux/Unix. These things were definitely spur of the moment, and I definitely didn't sleep until I knew everything about the subject. 

My ex asked me what type of wedding I envisioned myself having, which was a really bad question to ask me, as I never thought about it before. Now I could probably write a book about wedding planning. Now that the relationship is over, I don't feel like I have an "excuse" to continue with it, so that's dropped. 

Skills: I am pretty decent at playing Devil Sticks. I found ones that I had in elementary school, and now I have professional ones. Although, I don't really talk about it to anyone, as I consider it a playful past time. 

I also recently got into running, and was pretty surprised when friends were giving me kudo's for researching running techniques and planning out my schedule beforehand. Apparently, the majority just...go out and run.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Mestarious said:


> Game theory and it's application in business and everyday life.
> 
> Started reading a few books about that.


Have you read this book - Amazon.com: The Predictioneer's Game: Using the Logic of Brazen Self-Interest to See and Shape the Future (9781400067879): Bruce Bueno De Mesquita: Books

If not I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh, this is a good NT thread. I can see this going forever.

A couple of days ago I learned how certain abdominal surgeries are performed. I'm pretty sure I could pull it off now.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Proteus said:


> Have you read this book - Amazon.com: The Predictioneer's Game: Using the Logic of Brazen Self-Interest to See and Shape the Future (9781400067879): Bruce Bueno De Mesquita: Books
> 
> If not I'd highly recommend it.


I'll check it out. Thank you.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

The MBTI, personality disorders, handwriting analysis...Basically anything related to psychology that sounds cool.


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh man, but seriously, doesn't it just start to rack up when you think about all the things from even the past week? I mean, I basically construct a time-line of my life by what major obsessions I was into. However, when you count up all the minor ones...it's just too vast. Scrolling through this thread even, I think to myself "oh yeah! I find that really cool as well! I was just researching that yesterday..."

And they don't even really follow a logical order. From gaming to psychology, to fashion to renaissance art, to cars to quarks. More like, what HAVEN'T you been into lately?


----------



## SuSu (Feb 8, 2010)

Proteus said:


> Have you read this book - Amazon.com: The Predictioneer's Game: Using the Logic of Brazen Self-Interest to See and Shape the Future (9781400067879): Bruce Bueno De Mesquita: Books
> 
> If not I'd highly recommend it.


That was most interesting book I read in 2009.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

String theory, at the moment. In a nice populist book for non-physicists, I might add.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

alfreda said:


> String theory, at the moment. In a nice populist book for non-physicists, I might add.


May I ask what the book is called? String theory and other types of physics are of great interest to me, but it and math are things I need in layman's terms.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

"The Elegant Universe" by Brian Greene.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Accounting. Which.. makes it.. the 5th active topic that I'm learning (as in being reviewed/ read/ learned every day or every other day). Others are visual communication/ brand identity, entrepreneurship, dark ages, and cartography. I keep a list of how far I am on each book/ subject.

I think for the next 2 weeks I'll focus on branding and drop cartography.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

Business and economics as of late. I also developed an interest in space exploration.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Cryptozoology. It interest me.


----------



## Deridus (May 4, 2010)

Hmm. I've done by no means small invesitgations into Bio-eugenics, genetics, cybernetics, robotics, theory of evolution, secular humanism, classical philanthropy, American philanthropy, misanthropy, machine theory, and onotology. This list is NOT in order by even a long shot. Hell, it's more backwards than forwards, but is by no means set by time. Of all of these, though, I've studied machine theory coupled with robotics and cybernetics the most.


----------



## Deridus (May 4, 2010)

sinistralpal said:


> From gaming to psychology, to fashion to renaissance art, to cars to quarks. More like, what HAVEN'T you been into lately?


Now that you mention it, this is exactly how it's been. Seriously, what Haven't we looked into?


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm not an NT so sshhh ... and this isn't really a subject as such but anyway. I've recently been researching Anaemia as I found out last month that I have it. I have more blood tests scheduled for next week to determine if it's diet related or not. I really hope so, I'm only just getting over another complication so I don't need another (so soon).


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Evolutionary biology.


----------



## OneiricEntropy (Apr 22, 2010)

MBTI, Astrophysics, and pathogenic viruses have kept my mind pretty busy lately... I'm getting some good ideas here though too!


----------



## natashasghost (May 5, 2010)

MBTI
Reading The Structural Transformation of the Public Sphere by Jurgen Habermas as well as many books on him.
Just read Leviathon, The Federalist Papers, The Prince. 
Studying spanish in school and watch all my movies in spanish if I can.
Dabbling with Being and Time, Heidegger
Reading Les Miserables when I feel sad and can't sleep
Lots of history books everywhere that I jump into here and there and my big geography book so I can keep everything in my head.


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

Linguistics. <333
It's an addiction. Every time I see a word, it drives me crazy if I can't figure out what language it's from and I'll spend hours figuring that out. It's even worse if it's a different writing system, because then, of course, I have to learn how to read it and pronounce everything properly. I think it's accidently become a goal to have to know every language ever.


----------



## PeevesOfCourse (Apr 15, 2010)

God, I just hop from thing to thing. Last thing was weird cloud formations.


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

Physics
Sociology
Algebra that's above my level
Japanese


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

I've just read a book on Cryptography. Very interesting.


----------



## Luther (Dec 3, 2009)

Evolutionary biology and psychology
Chess
Neuroscience
Human physiology
Cosmology (theoretical physics)


----------



## missace (Apr 13, 2010)

MBTI and personality types
Doctor Who, the new series
World of Warcraft the proper way to gem/enchant your gear (I went back for a week and I am now bored with this game, again)
Grocery shopping tips for higher quality foods at the same low price
Asian-style cooking
Drawing anime
Entrepreneurship


----------



## wanderingsoul (Jan 4, 2010)

Ornithology
Go - the board game
Japanese
European History
Painting
Cooking

Game Theory sounds fun too.. so much to learn.

How do you guys organize your time? Sometimes there are so much out there that I feel overwhelmed and don't know where to start!


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Cooking, and gonna start more Physics.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Paranormal
German
French
Philosophy.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Psychology
Bipolar
Darkroom photography
and I'm about to jump back into military stuff
And start looking into
Cryptography
Physics 
Chemistry

Should be fun


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

Conjoined twins. They're such an amazing phenomenon. Especially the Hogan twins - they share a brain and can hear each others thoughts and see with the other's eyes.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I learned the codes to get free juice from those soda machines, how to rebuild a carburetor, the uncertainty principle, andddddd some techniques in Photoshop. Oh...and how to deal with ESTJs in the workforce lol. pfftttt :tongue:


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

EvanR said:


> Mathematical modeling in Psychology, still exploring this field.


Wow, that's awesome! I'd like to know the name of any book on this. Thanks.


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

ADD/ADHD, Schizophrenia, Asperger's, etc.
Neuroscience/Psychology
Dream and sleep psychology, polyphasic sleep cycles
Cosmology
Astronomy, Astrophysics
Calculus
Vedic Mathematics
Quantum Mechanics, Special Relativity
Particle Physics, M Theory, Standard Model
Space-Time, Dimensions, Parallel Universes

Typical summer of studying for me, I'm in "school" year-round :laughing: oh, if only my classmates knew what I got up to over the summer, they'd think me even weirder than they already believe me to be...


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

theology 
boxing 
the dutch language 
and botany

these are new things im studying alot about 
they are a part of a list that could stretch on for miles


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Ghostwriting


----------



## Mendelevium (Jan 16, 2010)

Ancient Germanic 
Zombies 
The ampersand 
Montenegrin cuisine 
The UNSC 
Chinese intelligence activities on other countries

The above is not a comprehensive list, merely a list of subjects of articles which I have on my desktop at the present.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

So I'm taking up a new(to me), very weird and sometimes dangerous hobby. A relationship. +_+


----------



## st0831 (Jul 13, 2010)

C, C++
People Watching
Leading
Finding $, Attracting $$, Spending $$$

After studying chemistry for 4 years, science bores me to death......................................[dies]. The field is not the same anymore ever since the early 1900's. So much science nostalgia of the 1880's - 1940's. SJs, SPs, and NFs taken over the field, seriously.


----------



## pro at filing (Jul 29, 2010)

In the last year and a half, extra-curricular learning was largely:
Psychology (depth psych, intelligence and creativity, a little practical psych and general psych and psychosomatic ideas)
learning strategies
memory techniques
functional medicine
a little about mindfulness
A little spanish with the Birkenbihl method
juggling balls - it increases the interplay between left/right brain 

Read enough so as to get at least a decent or applicable idea of these topics.

Learnt JAVA programming language and wrote a program with graphical user interface etc for college this semester. Seemed to somewhat strengthen my abilities in a pleasant way.

You people inspire me


----------



## Zorny (Aug 5, 2010)

in the last time:Human Anatomy


----------



## minavanhelsing (Aug 31, 2010)

-British History, especially the fall of the Empire
-German Language
-the MBTI :crazy:

My addictions tend to be historical, and I can't really say why I get hooked in the first place. Maybe I just need something to relentlessly research?


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

Gas turbine engines, history, development, applications


----------



## rappf (Feb 14, 2010)

Japanese (and JSL).
Italian.
Foreign grammar in general.
HTML and CSS.
Guitar.
Psycholinguistics.
Human anatomy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Mestarious said:


> Started to learn VBA for Excel.
> 
> I want to program a bit to make my spreadsheet more efficient.
> 
> Also, I think it's a good asset for my resume since we dont learn that in school and some company are asking for it.


Ditto that and I decided to start tackling .NET framework.


----------



## wafflecake (Aug 30, 2010)

Abnormal psychology, so I'll be prepared when/if I take the class next semester. Granted, I knew most of it already (I'm sure a lot of us have been to shrinks only to find out we're perfectly sane), but it's interesting even if the DSM-IV has a LOT of problems.


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

Currently, I'm working on learning paper mache sculptures. Recently, I was studying different religious theories, string & M theory, pottery, the case and effects of alzheimer, and primitive cooking. 
Next, if I can get the tools, I want to learn rustic furniture making. I also need to learn more Spanish.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Just started Electronic Engineering.


----------



## PeevesOfCourse (Apr 15, 2010)

sex linkage in inherited disorders


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Sadly, nothing.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18 (Aug 18, 2010)

Spanish
Pharmacology
Geography
Economics
Various governments
Psychology
History of Africa
Various Religions
Computers
etc.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Lately, more about enneagram..

and social engineering..

and biology. 

It all ties in together, also.


----------

